# Vale Julia



## sails (26 April 2015)

I did a google search and with much deep sadness I discovered the obiturary below.  I sincerely hope this is not our Julia but the description makes me think it could be.  Very sad if it is so.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/fr...obituary.aspx?n=julanne-wallace&pid=174496565


----------



## explod (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*



sails said:


> I did a google search and with much deep sadness I discovered the obiturary below.  I sincerely hope this is not our Julia but the description makes me think it could be.  Very sad if it is so.
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/fr...obituary.aspx?n=julanne-wallace&pid=174496565




I am very sorry,  she was from New Zealand and often wished she could return but stated she coud not handle the cold weather.  Cant swear to it sails but looks like it to me also. 

Apologies Uncle,  it was GG I was thinking of at Townsville,  but Harvey Bay rings a bell.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*



sails said:


> I did a google search and with much deep sadness I discovered the obiturary below.  I sincerely hope this is not our Julia but the description makes me think it could be.  Very sad if it is so.
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/fr...obituary.aspx?n=julanne-wallace&pid=174496565




I have access to Julia's email address, and it is the same name as the one in the obituary. I had regular email contact with her and was aware that she lived on the Fraser Coast. She mentioned many times here at ASF that she had previously lived in New Zealand.

If this is indeed true, which I suspect it is, it is tremendously sad. Julia added a lot of life into so many discussions and debates here at ASF, particularly in the General Chat forum. She made a profound contribution to this community in many ways, and I know she had a lot of friends here. She will be sorely missed. 

I must admit to being quite stunned by this news. I had no idea that she was ill.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*

That is very sad news about Julia.

I enjoyed her posts and some personal correspondences on this site.

She will be missed as an articulate and knowledgeable contributor.

RIP.


----------



## tech/a (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*

Really really sad
Talked to Julia a lot.
I wonder what happened to her dog.
They were great mates.
There was a lot to Julia
Disappointed I didn't
Find out more.


----------



## Tink (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*

This is very sad news.

Like many on here, I wondered why she hadn't posted, so thanks sails for posting and asking.

I must say I am stunned also, and agree, she will be missed.

RIP Julia


----------



## explod (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*



tech/a said:


> Really really sad
> Talked to Julia a lot.
> I wonder what happened to her dog.
> They were great mates.
> ...




Absolutely agree Tech,  she discussed her dog a lot and off the cuff it was about 4.  She said it would not be fair to get another when it passed on,  so her illness was probably not expected.   Though she was financially secure her previous marriages were not happy and she had no children. 

She was so passionate about her connection to ASF and there is no doubt this stemmed from her life's experience and emotional hardship.  This is a great loss. 

Very sad time for ASF.


----------



## dutchie (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*

RIP Julia

You and your posts will be missed.


----------



## Bill M (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*

I will miss Julia very much too. She and I communicated together via PM's quite a lot and we shared a lot of common ground.

She certainly was a great contributor here on ASF and will be missed by us all.

RIP my friend.


----------



## Ferret (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*

Terribly sad.  She will be greatly missed here.  Always the voice of reason in an discussions.


----------



## McLovin (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*

Very sad. I conversed with her via PM a bit and had no idea she was ill. I actually thought to myself on Friday that she hadn't been on the forum in a while but thought that, like many, she was just taking a break. She seemed to have led quite an interesting life and had found some happiness later on in life after a difficult marriage. Definitely gone to soon. I will miss her presence around here, she was a sobering ying to what can sometimes be the raging yang of ASF.

RIP.

Might I suggest a separate thread for people to leave their condolences?


----------



## sptrawler (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*



Joe Blow said:


> If this is indeed true, which I suspect it is, it is tremendously sad. Julia added a lot of life into so many discussions and debates here at ASF, particularly in the General Chat forum. She made a profound contribution to this community in many ways, and I know she had a lot of friends here. She will be sorely missed.




I received an email from someone, using her personal email address, confirming her passing.

The saddest thing I've heard, for a long time, jeez I'll miss her.


----------



## galumay (27 April 2015)

*Re: RIP Julia*

That is very sad news, like many others I had quite extensive discussions off line with her, I disagreed with nearly everything she believed, but we were always able to have a civil discussion and explore each other's motivations for our beliefs.

She hated the conflict and aggression that is often a trait of online communication and always worked behind the scenes to try to mute it and resolve where possible.

She struck me as a very thoughtful and considerate person and her contributions here will be sorely missed.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*



McLovin said:


> Might I suggest a separate thread for people to leave their condolences?




I have moved these posts from the *ASF Members - Where Are They Now?* thread into a new thread that can serve as a memorial to Julia.

I know her participation at ASF meant a lot to Julia, as did her friendship with many here. Her absence is palpable. A very sad day for ASF.


----------



## Junior (27 April 2015)

Very sad.  

Julia was a great contributor here, disappointed I didn't get to know her a bit more.  No doubt she would have had a friend or relative who would be happy to give her dog a home.

RIP


----------



## noco (27 April 2015)

I and deeply saddened and shocked at the passing of Julia.

My wife and I met Julia at her Point Vernon home some 4 years ago and she was truly a lovely lady.

It was at the time she lost her dog but she soon acquired another.

She will be sadly missed by all.

RIP Julia.


----------



## basilio (27 April 2015)

Just stunned and saddened

I had a lot of time for Julia even when we disagreed. She was always a constructive contributor to ASF. 

Makes one realise we are only here by the grace of god.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2015)

I'd just like to echo what Galumay said.

I didn't get off to a good start with Julia, we seemed to have different points of view on most things, so I was pleasantly surprised when she had the grace to send me a PM, explaining her reasons for what she said, and after that we got on a lot better, although we still agreed to disagree on some points, but we agreed on a wide range also.

She was a beacon of civility. In a sometimes heated environment she always kept her poise.

Farewell Julia.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 April 2015)

Rest in Peace, Julia

We will miss you.


----------



## pixel (27 April 2015)

RIP Julia

I will always remember her as a very compassionate Lady who welcomed me with a friendly PM and continued to share her thoughts.

Yet, in spite of being active and engaged with so many Forum members, we know so very little about her private life, which, from all I can gather, was rather lonely. And that makes the thought of her passing even harder to bear. I get the impression that, her beloved Lucy aside, we were her "family", yet nobody knew how serious her illness was, let alone able to provide support and company on her final journey.


----------



## tech/a (27 April 2015)

I managed to find Julias guestbook and felt it appropriate to leave this from all here at ASF.




> Julia was an prolific and valued contributor to Aussi Stock Forums. She had many friends here some who had met her and many who had exchanged ideas and views on the forum.
> 
> We are all saddened by Julia's sudden passing.
> We know she loved to help those in need and loved her German Shepard.
> ...


----------



## bellenuit (27 April 2015)

tech/a said:


> I managed to find Julias guestbook and felt it appropriate to leave this from all here at ASF.




Thanks Tech. It expresses my views exactly. I'm so saddened to hear of her passing.


----------



## Craton (27 April 2015)

I am so very saddened to learn of Julia's sudden passing.

Julia's absence here was conspicuous and I wished that all was OK in her world. Julia was a special lady, I could tell that from the simple fact that she reached out to me via PM and the subsequent exchanges we had. I am lucky to have made her brief acquaintance.

I have and will continue to miss her posts.

R.I.P Julia.


----------



## sails (27 April 2015)

*Re: ASF Members - Where Are They Now?*



sptrawler said:


> I received an email from someone, using her personal email address, confirming her passing.
> 
> The saddest thing I've heard, for a long time, jeez I'll miss her.




Thanks for sharing that SP.  Although I was pretty sure from the obituary that it was our Julia, there was that little bit of remote possibility it wasn't her.  It is so sad and it was a shock last night when I found her obituary.  Like many others, Julia and I corresponded by email for many years.  

While we had opposing opinions at times, I found her to be extremely compassionate.  I knew she lived in Hervey Bay as she offered to have the two girls over one of the holiday periods some time ago to give us a break which only highlights her kindness and generosity of spirit.

She did a lot of community work and I remember her commenting how she was helping struggling kids with school work who had learning difficulties and other social issues.  Her community efforts seemed to be tireless and I believe she will not only be missed here at ASF but also the many to whom she gave friendship and care in her own community.

I miss her too.  RIP Julia.



tech/a said:


> I managed to find Julias guestbook and felt it appropriate to leave this from all here at ASF.




Thank you, Tech, beautiful words which I'm sure convey the thoughts from ASF members. I will also add something to the guest book which I see is only up until the 2nd of May.


----------



## explod (27 April 2015)

There is so much one could say about her understanding,  sensitivity and love for all of us here at ASF. 

And we loved you too Julia,  your immortality is within us going forward and for making this site a better place.


----------



## Boggo (27 April 2015)

Just logged on and can't believe what I am reading.

This is so sad. I have had many pm discussions with Julia and she always seemed like a delightful person that I hoped I would meet one day.

RIP Julia.


----------



## luutzu (27 April 2015)

Very sad.

She was a good, kind hearted lady. RIP Julia.


----------



## chiff (27 April 2015)

Vale Julia
She kept us on the ball by her relevant forensic dissections of errant posts.
Hope that her best friend is being well looked after.


----------



## eager to learn (27 April 2015)

RIP, Julia.

It is a sad day and you will be missed.


----------



## Value Collector (27 April 2015)

Very sad news, she will be missed.


----------



## skc (27 April 2015)

RIP Julia.

I have exchanged PM's with Julia a number of times over the years. She welcomed me when I first joined ASF, she congratulated me when I started a trade journal, she thanked me for being friendly to another new poster, she PM'd me when I mentioned the birth of my daughter... and these are just the ones that I can remember.

She did all these without any motives or agenda, other than making ASF a more desirable community for all to enjoy.

She will be missed.


----------



## IFocus (27 April 2015)

Vale Julia

I am shocked at the news, Julia and I were often (although not always) on the opposite sides discussing politics but I never disagreed with her common sense approach to the markets.

A big contributor here to ASF across the forums and will be missed.

RIP


----------



## cynic (27 April 2015)

There's nothing that I can say that hasn't already been said.

Thankyou for your dedication to this forum, Julia. Memories of your intelligence, compassion and generous nature, will live on as the contents of your many posts continue to touch the lives of current and future forum participants.


----------



## Triathlete (27 April 2015)

Very sad day ...I only new her for a short time and remembered when  I received my first PM from Julia..  I really enjoyed her comments and her reasoning in her posts. 
She will be missed.

RIP JULIA.


----------



## CanOz (27 April 2015)

Indeed very sad news. I enjoyed Julia's POV. I was quite shocked when I heard this....rest in peace Julia.


----------



## DB008 (27 April 2015)

RIP Julia.

You will be greatly missed. Sometimes we didn't see eye to eye on some topics, but a few PM's later, all was good. Very level headed, intelligent, big heart and l appreciated all your help on some private issues.


----------



## galumay (27 April 2015)

Given the general content of replies to this thread, perhaps in her honour we might all try to exhibit a little more of the qualities we admired in her.

A recurring theme is her willingness to talk civilly off line via pm's to members - often when there was not a common world view.

A number of us have noted her aversion to conflict and her desire to resolve it where possible.

Maybe if we all try to be more respectful of the views of others and less certain and dogmatic about our own we might make this community a better place - something that was clearly close to Julia's heart.

Particularly in the chat and political threads there are many who post with venemous language and clear hostility to those who dont share their world views, lets all try and be a little more tolerant and inclusive.

I suspect Julia would very much like that.


----------



## The Falcon (27 April 2015)

RIP Julia. 

She was a dedicated contributor, and as members have attested a caring and thoughtful person.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 April 2015)

posting a second time.

Julia changed my view with regard to Euthanasia and had my utmost respect for her intelligence.
RIP


----------



## lindsayf (27 April 2015)

Julia was always a voice of reason, intelligenge and one that didn't need to be part of the herd.  I always enjoyed her take and shared a few pms with her.  she added a lot to the discussions in here.  Very saddened to hear about this.
I have no doubt she will have made arrangements for her dog.
RIP


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2015)

Folks, I have decided to pay the fee to keep Julia's Guest Book up permanently and to make a donation to an animal welfare charity on behalf of the ASF community in her memory.

If anyone else would like to join me in this endeavour, please feel free to deposit funds to the following bank account:

Name: Aussie Networks Pty Ltd
Acc #: 010787054
BSB: 638-060
Reference: Julia

Thanks!


----------



## gordon2007 (27 April 2015)

So incredibly saddened to hear of this. Julia was such a kind, compassionate and caring person.

I wish there was something I could do to equate to a moment of silence. The forum has lost a good one.


----------



## galumay (27 April 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Folks, I have decided to pay the fee to keep Julia's Guest Book up permanently and to make a donation to an animal welfare charity on behalf of the ASF community in her memory.
> ..




Nice work Joe, will go and make a donation now.


----------



## moXJO (27 April 2015)

Julia made a lot of effort to make ASF a community. To find out she has passed is heart wrenching news. Lost for words.


----------



## Muschu (27 April 2015)

I am yet another whom Julia contacted not long after joining ASF.  We are/were the same age and communicated via PM and normal emails.

A very considered lady with strong views on many matters and uncertainties around others.  [Like many of us]. What I admired most was her resilience as life had thrown many challenges her way.  And yet Julia always found time to help many others and causes.

I hadn't heard from Julia for several months and, like others, was beginning to wonder and thinking of contacting her.

What I do know is that, in many respects, ASF was a "home" for this good lady.  While I don't tend to contribute much, she did - and it was important to her.

I am saddened to learn of her passing - But I appreciate the opportunity to have "met" her.

ASF, for many people, serves a broader purpose than its name would suggest.

Joe - I  think Julia would be thanking you for the opportunities that ASF gave her to communicate and share with so many people.

Rick


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 April 2015)

Like most I had noticed the lack of Julia's posts but just assumed she was on holidays or something like that.

I am shocked and sad to hear the news. A prolific and highly intelligent contributor to ASF who will be sadly missed.

RIP


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 April 2015)

I liked reading Julia's posts and our exchange of views. Noticed she had not posted for awhile and am saddened by her passing.


----------



## nulla nulla (27 April 2015)

Vale Julia, you will be missed. Your quiet encouragement to many and your selfless support to those in need will be sorely missed.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 April 2015)

Very sad, very sad indeed...safe to say the saddest day i/we have experienced on this forum.

RIP.


----------



## Pager (28 April 2015)

Gutted by this news

RIP Julia, and thanks for sharing so much.


----------



## Gordon7 (28 April 2015)

Ohhh this is sad indeed.

I still consider myself fairly new to this site and have not had many interactions with people but I do remember a couple of replies Julia made to my posts which had warmth and sincerity. 

It's these kinds of fond memories we have of people that never die...


----------



## qldfrog (28 April 2015)

Only learned today, under the shock; and messed up my initial posting
Not much to add:  "une Grande Dame" we often disagreed, but always with the greatest respect.
My last PM to Julia was to wish her "health and happiness..wealth a third ranking item.Take care and enjoy". I was not aware she was sick and this now sounds so hollow.
I hope Julia got some happiness and joy in her latter days as she has had a hard life.Her legacy should be  an increased respect of the opposing side, even when fully disagreeing. I will try.


----------



## sptrawler (28 April 2015)

qldfrog said:


> Only learned today, under the shock; and messed up my initial posting
> Not much to add:  "une Grande Dame" we often disagreed, but always with the greatest respect.
> My last PM to Julia was to wish her "health and happiness..wealth a third ranking item.Take care and enjoy". I was not aware she was sick and this now sounds so hollow.
> I hope Julia got some happiness and joy in her latter days as she has had a hard life.Her legacy should be  an increased respect of the opposing side, even when fully disagreeing. I will try.




Her last post, epitomises the respect she had for other member's views. As others have said, we could all do with following her shinning example, me included.

Julia's last post: (Julia in bolds)

Quote Originally Posted by galumay  View Post
_I get where you are coming from Julia, but those who take some from both approaches are probably considered 'at error' by both sides!!_
*I don't know. I personally don't consider anyone 'at error'. We should all find a place which works for us. People taking what is useful from each approach would seem to indicate a mindset more open to what is possible than people who say "oh, only my approach works so everything else is laughable."*

*For example, when you say "but find an understanding of price action adds far more to their profitability" it implies to me that price action is actually understandable and for it to be any use, able to be predicted with some level of certainty.
I don't want to be discourteous, galumay, but you are putting your own definition on 'price action', I have never seen anyone claim that they can accurately predict what price will do.

That is completely at odds with my world view, and i am hardly on my pat malone there!!
Let's not continue to derail the WOW thread, but you give the clear impression that you give no credit to the experience, knowledge and profitability of many of the people here who take an approach different from your own. That, of course, is your right but it seems an unnecessarily narrow view.*

Jeez, I haven't been this upset, since the last death in my family 20 years ago.


----------



## darkhorse70 (28 April 2015)

RIP.

Good idea Joe.


----------



## explod (28 April 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Jeez, I haven't been this upset, since the last death in my family 20 years ago.




Agree,  yet politically we (I)  were at opposite ends of the scale but her reasoning pulled those ends closer and increased lateral understanding.   Each time I visit this thread find eyes misting.  The sudden disappearance of such a major part of ASF is hard to reconcile in cyberspace.


----------



## SuperGlue (28 April 2015)

2 family friends passed away the last 3 weeks.
Now Julia.

It doesn't rain, it pours.

R.I.P Julia.

You'll have two new friends up there with connection.


----------



## basilio (28 April 2015)

galumay said:


> Given the general content of replies to this thread, perhaps in her honour we might all try to exhibit a little more of the qualities we admired in her.
> 
> A recurring theme is her willingness to talk civilly off line via pm's to members - often when there was not a common world view.
> 
> ...




Totally agree. It does make a difference to the tone of the threads.

And nice one Joe on keeping Julias Guest book open. She was well worth it.


----------



## Miner (28 April 2015)

RIP Dear Julia

She has been an outstanding contributor to this forum with her value based comments. Personally she has been a great motivator and even inspired me beyond ASF by volunteering to review my CV and providing valuable critics.
We have often exchanged PM and she was forthright to send PM when there was something good posting by me. During my first visit to North America and work in Vancouver with family Julia was very helpful in giving some contacts in Vancouver as calling a friend help line. I had never to use them but her generosity to this fellow was magnificent. I always addressed her as coach in my forum postings which she knew but now that is gone.
This forum ASF will be particularly missed with her value based contributions.
It takes time to get a good friend but ironically it does not take a second to loose them.
May God bless your departed soul Julia.
Best regards from me and my family.


----------



## Craton (28 April 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Folks, I have decided to pay the fee to keep Julia's Guest Book up permanently and to make a donation to an animal welfare charity on behalf of the ASF community in her memory.
> 
> If anyone else would like to join me in this endeavour, please feel free to deposit funds to the following bank account:
> 
> ...




Wonderful gesture. Thank you Joe.


----------



## Macquack (28 April 2015)

This is a very sad day.

Unlike myself who comes here for a bit of fun and banter, Julia was a conscientious, dedicated, sober and considerate poster.

She was a great barometer of public sentiment.

I recall she had a tragic life. The following quote still resonates with me.


Julia said:


> My late father lived a full and independent life into his 80's. He mowed his own lawns and cared for a large garden including dozens of fruit trees which were his passion. He suddenly developed an acute medical condition, required surgery and subsequently was admitted to a nursing home. From being a fully functioning individual, he became dependent, and in constant pain and embarrassment. *He was acutely miserable and repeatedly asked me to assist him to end his life. For obvious reasons, I could not assist*.
> 
> Eventually, after a couple of months he was found dead on the beach just down from the nursing home having drowned himself. *When I identified the body he was badly injured from being thrown against the rocks and coral.*




RIP Julia.


----------



## drsmith (28 April 2015)

Very sad indeed.

RIP Julia.


----------



## Ijustnewit (28 April 2015)

Julia was regular poster the " Storm Financial Thread " , when some of us Stormies were going through financial hell. This sad passing has confirmed that money isn't everything.                                                                                                                                                     I later found common ground with her in her interest and dedication to flowers and gardening. She often helped me as a novice gardener identify plants that I had posted . She even went out of her way to PM me a couple of times with gardening advice a tips.
I will be planting a flowering shrub in my garden as a little reminder of her , I urge all members that enjoyed her gardening posts to do likewise.

R.I.P Julia , I'll miss you .


----------



## Faramir (28 April 2015)

RIP Julia

I am not sure what to say. Everyone has expressed my sentiments. Some of you have known her for a long time. You should all feel very fortunate for having opportunities to interact with her. When I first joined ASF just over a year ago, her postings immediately had an impact on me.

Once she complimented me and I was so stroked. Especially when I was very new to ASF. I thank her via PM and she replied offering more advice for me.

There was another time she disagreed with me about a stock discussion. Via PM, we exchanged views and I explained how I was starting out. She said in a lovely way that she once thought like me (in terms of investing). She offered me more ideas and suggested a few books to read. She was very nurturing in the way she dealt with myself and others.

She tried to empathised with how or why others such as myself think in a particular way. It was never about "this is how I think - take it or leave it". She was curious as to why I came to a particular conclusion. I guess she was trying to see things from my shoes.

I so wished I joined ASF many years earlier. I may have interacted with Julia more and learnt more about her.
The few PMs I have from her, I will never delete. Thank you for this thread. I learnt more about Julia and it confirmed my inkling that she was very experienced and have seen it all.


----------



## DeepState (29 April 2015)

Like others, I greatly enjoyed Julia's posts from several perspectives.  From the lessons from her own life experiences, which were bruising in key aspects, to her preparedness and ability to dig into an issue and share her perspective.  I enjoyed and valued other PM exchanges with her, many of which related to the love she had for the very simple things in life. Her relationship with her dogs was profoundly close.  She recounted her thinking on investment issues, most notably how she managed to avoid the savages of the GFC.  I couldn't believe how simple and outright insightful it was!

RIP Julia. I was profoundly saddened to see this thread pop up.  My thoughts are with you.  You have made a difference and a lasting impression.  Thank you.


----------



## ghotib (29 April 2015)

Thanks to Sails and the other posters who tracked down this sad news.

I've been reading through my Julia email folder. It contains many more emails than I'd realised, most memorably about our respective dogs but also about other parts of our respective lives. In one of the earliest messages she wrote:



> Many years ago I felt the edges of bitterness and cynicism taking hold and decided I wanted none of that. Bitterness and desire for revenge hurts no one other than the self.




As others have said, she had some very tough times when bitterness and cynicism would have been understandable reactions. But she lived by her decision to reject them, and instead she brought warmth and clarity to even the most casual relationships.

Fare well Julia. Glad to have known you.


----------



## chiff (29 April 2015)

At a funeral a Salvation Army stated that it was all about the perfume a person left behind after death.
From these posts we can see Julia left a pleasant perfume.She will be remembered.


----------



## trainspotter (29 April 2015)

10 years a member and nearly 17,000 posts all of which were insightful and well thought out (even the ones deriding the opponent) A worthy adversary and an even better friend. She will be sorely missed around here.


----------



## Logique (29 April 2015)

Just going to miss her like anything.  I hope her German Shepherd Lucy is looked after.


----------



## orr (30 April 2015)

For a wide range of reasons I've read a lot of posts in this forum over the last, growing, number of years. It's caused me to think on number of occasions about the future chance that some how all this could be 'mined for gems' beneath the low value 'overburden'.... a couple of them to be dug up would be Julia's... 

Live well as long as you can... and then; well, do that as well as you can too. Farewell.


----------



## get better (30 April 2015)

RIP Julia.

I'm at a loss for words and am shocked over this news.... Over the years I have enjoyed many a post from Julia. She provided a very level headed view on all topics ranging from stocks to politics which I found refreshing. 

You'll be sorely missed. Farewell Julia.


----------



## Stan 101 (30 April 2015)

Julia,

thought provoking, level headed, compassionate, passionate, strong, caring, concise, empathetic. You will be missed.

Sanquar / Stan101


----------



## Tisme (30 April 2015)

The forum feels emptier.


----------



## needsajet (3 May 2015)

I'm new here, but lurked before joining for a number of months. There are many here whose opinions I gained from which resulted in joining. Julia was the first that I looked up for comments on other topics. I liked how she got to the point, openly expressing her perspective and avoiding derision of other points of view. I knew her little and wish I could learn more from her. RIP Julia


----------



## burglar (3 May 2015)

My relationship with Julia has been an emotional roller coaster.
Just wish I could have had apologised for my worst posts.

Luv ya, Julia!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 May 2015)

I remember a nice lady in Julia.

RIP.


----------



## jbocker (6 May 2015)

Just found out about this very sad news. Loved Julia's posts, always very well written, usually generous in advice and often thought provoking. While I never met her I feel a real loss.
RIP Julia.


----------



## spooly74 (7 May 2015)

Awful news.

RIP Julia.


----------



## robusta (7 May 2015)

So sorry to hear this news. Julia welcomed me warmly when I started on this forum. 

She will be missed.


----------



## piggybank (8 May 2015)

Although I never spoke, emailed or PM'd Julia, she was obviously well liked and appreciated by the membership here and will be sadly missed. 

R.I.P. Vale Julia...


----------



## Caveman (14 May 2015)

RIP Julia I think you will remeberd for some time.


----------



## MrBurns (14 May 2015)

I haven't been in here for a while but stopped by yesterday for a look and was deeply shocked and saddened by the news of Julia's passing.
I'm finding it hard to come to terms with this. 
I've never met Julia but corresponded with her quite a bit a while ago and thought one day when I'm up that way I'd like to catch up and now this.......I'm in disbelief really.
She will leave a gaping hole in this community for some time to come, even now I remember when I used to post I would be mindful of Julia passing her eye over my comments and responding.........no more, never again.
If it's like this for us imagine the effect on her family and friends.
"Condolences" is all I can say and it's not nearly enough.

Thanks Julia for your insights, caring and intelligent contribution to this community.....RIP Julia.......


----------



## Duckman#72 (23 June 2015)

I haven't been on for a while and just came across this thread. I can't believe it, Julia was such a huge presence in ASF.

We had much in common (politics, family values and law and order) and much that we disagreed on (religion and sport) but she never held a grudge and was always very tolerant and genuinely cared about people she encountered on here. 

She often asked me about Mrs Duckman and our 4 ducklings. 

I will miss you very much Julia. 

Duckman


----------



## MrBurns (23 June 2015)

Yes very sad Duckman, I still find it hard to accept.


----------



## pilots (24 June 2015)

This shows you the kind of person Julia was, this is a PM from her to me.
####Pilots, you have just sent my PM to you back to me?????








Quote Originally Posted by pilots 






Quote Originally Posted by Julia 





 It is refreshing that you do not condone criminal activity. Regarding your statement, "wheels WONT turn if you don't grease them", the greasing of wheels is either lawful or unlawful. I have gained the understanding from your words that you would only endorse "greasing" if it was lawful. If people were "conned", should not that allegation be fully examined ? I also ask the question, is being "GREEDY" unlawful ? Hello Pilots
 Solly has made the above post. For reasons known only to himself, he seems to be trying to tie you up in knots over your fairly innocent comments about the sort of corruption we all know exists.

 My suggestion is that you ignore his question to you. Up to you of course, but he is, I think, a lawyer. He is obviously very aware of the law, seems to have some inside knowledge of the Storm stuff, and prides himself on using sophisticated language.

 You are under no obligation to respond to him any further than you have done already. I smell something unpleasant going on here. If you do decide to reply, if you want to first send me your reply post, I'll be happy to help with maybe the sort of language that will deter him from trying to paint you into a corner.

 Entirely your choice. I just detest people like Solly trying to diminish others.

 Cheers
 Julia


----------



## overhang (24 June 2015)

Only just found this thread as I was away myself.  Julia will be sadly missed, she contributed so much and offered such a balanced view as a regular contributor to this stock forum.  Reading this thread and it's evident she was held in such a high regard by everyone.  RIP Julia


----------



## Macquack (24 June 2015)

Julia possessed great wisdom. 

I often wondered how old she was.

Does anyone know how old Julia was? (gone to early at any age).


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2015)

Macquack said:


> Julia possessed great wisdom.
> 
> I often wondered how old she was.
> 
> Does anyone know how old Julia was? (gone to early at any age).




Taken too young I believe. I also believe a lady should never be asked her true age


----------



## Logique (29 June 2015)

Julia would so have loved the recent ABC Classic FM _Top 100 Swoons_.  

ABC Classic FM was a shared love. 

I often think of her when these beautiful pieces are played.


----------



## Muschu (29 June 2015)

Macquack said:


> Julia possessed great wisdom.
> 
> I often wondered how old she was.
> 
> Does anyone know how old Julia was? (gone to early at any age).




Julia, like me, was born in 1945....


----------



## medicowallet (29 June 2015)

Well,

I am another one who has not posted for a while.

What a shock, one of the rocks of ASF has left us, however, I suspect anyone who has been on over the time she graced us with her presence and input will remember her whenever we frequent these boards.

I for one often strongly disagreed with her, but to her credit, when we agreed, we did so in a professional manner.

She is definitely one of the ASF members I would have dearly loved to meet in the real world.

RIP Julia.

MW


----------



## MrBurns (14 May 2017)

Just recalling Julia once again, so sad just tragic.
Wherever you are Julia your love for others will continue on as love resides in the soul and the soul never dies.


----------



## tech/a (14 May 2017)

Often spoke via private messages
I love Hervey Bay and while I never caught up with Julia she 
Made it clear there was always a meal and a chat at her place. 

There was a lot to Julia and an amazing life I would have love to have discovered


----------



## SirRumpole (14 May 2017)

I think quite often how I miss her sensible, level headed and fair commentary. She had a hard life by the sound of it but it didn't make her bitter.

She was a great example to us all.


----------



## cynic (14 May 2017)

Sorry as I, and many others were, at her departure, I am gladdened by the fact that forum members continue to remember her.


----------



## explod (14 May 2017)

Agree with all,  she was very much the Mother to many of us here.


----------



## noco (16 May 2017)

As I previously mentioned, My wife and I  met Julia personally at Pialba some 4 years ago......5' nothing and about 45 kg...Very petite.....No spring chicken....Straight to the point without mincing her words and well abreast with the latest happenings......She was very switched on.


----------



## Bushman (27 June 2017)

I have had a hiatus from ASF for some-time & just recently re-acquainted. Work & family intervened as they tend to do. Terribly sorry to hear of Julia's passing. I always enjoyed her point of view on such a range of topics. As with so many others, she also would send me PMs from time-to-time to better explain a point she had made or thank me if I had supported a point she had made. That is unusual in the on-line world & showed both her humanity & good grace. RIP


----------



## MrBurns (23 March 2018)

I don’t come in here on a regular basis but every time I do I think of Julia I never knew her but I still miss her in this forum.....


----------



## SirRumpole (23 March 2018)

As all of us who have had forum contact with her do.


----------



## explod (23 March 2018)

Agree, in a sense we loved her and to me her spirit is part of ASF.


----------



## Miner (23 March 2018)

explod said:


> Agree with all,  she was very much the Mother to many of us here.



She was a mentor to me. Even reviewed my CV though i have never met or spoken . I always addressed in the forum as my coach.
Even when we went to Vancouver for my work she gave contact of her friend in Vancouver should we needed.
A good friend and mentor and great contributor to ASF. We are to see another Julia. Thks


----------



## Joe Blow (23 March 2018)

Julia was an irreplaceable part of the ASF community. Her legacy lives on in her posts.

She passed away almost two years before we migrated to this new software which allows you to like the posts of other forum members. In spite of that, her posts have been "liked" 461 times. I'm not sure by who or when, but it is a testament to the intelligence and substance of the content that she posted here.

I noticed that that link on the first page of this thread to the guestbook of her obituary is broken. However, it is still there, just at a different URL: http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/frasercoastchronicle-au/julanne-wallace-condolences/174496565


----------



## Porper (24 March 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> Julia was an irreplaceable part of the ASF community. Her legacy lives on in her posts.
> 
> She passed away almost two years before we migrated to this new software which allows you to like the posts of other forum members. In spite of that, her posts have been "liked" 461 times. I'm not sure by who or when, but it is a testament to the intelligence and substance of the content that she posted here.
> 
> I noticed that that link on the first page of this thread to the guestbook of her obituary is broken. However, it is still there, just at a different URL: http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/frasercoastchronicle-au/julanne-wallace-condolences/174496565




I must have missed this thread over the years. I was only thinking the other day that I hadn't seen Julia post in the Gold thread recently...which she often did. Sad to see one of the first members on ASF disappear. Always a shock even though I didn't know her well. She was always clear, concise and friendly.


----------



## sptrawler (24 March 2018)

I've been away for the weekend, but it is great to see Julia is still remembered, just one of life's nice people.IMO
Brutally honest, without malice, intelligent, without being supercilious and always compassionate when required. IMO
Jeez we could do with another Julia. IMO


----------



## roland (25 May 2018)

I'm a tough guy but have a tear in my eye after coming back to ASF and finding this terrible news.

Miss you Julia


----------

